
Is your brain healthy? A Stanford neurologist offers tips - chmaynard
https://scopeblog.stanford.edu/2020/02/21/is-your-brain-healthy-a-stanford-neurologist-offers-tips/
======
aszantu
There's a connection between diets and depression Standard diet didn't do for
me. (Carbs such as potatoes /rice/grain w. Every meal, sugar in between and
meat+salad for lunch) Keto on the other hand cut out all cars worked wonders
for me

